# Wondering about Tankmates for my Guppies



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I've recently moved my guppies into a nice big planted tank, so now I have space! I've never really kept anything much with my guppies other than the odd cory or cardinals, because of the risk of guppy fry getting munched. But now I have all this room in the tank I was wondering about putting some nano-sized fish with them at some point. And I've sort of realised I've got no idea what kind of tankmates would be any good!:lol2:
Anyone got any suggestions? I had my eye on celestial pearl danios or galaxy rasboras, or something along those lines.

:2thumb:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have celestial pearl danios (aka galaxy rasbora) in with my guppies, I also have sparkling gourami, neons, cardinals, normans lampeye, ember tetra and asian rummynose rasbora. (sounds messy but I love a mishmash of colour! plus they all like my water conditions!)

Other suitable ones would be chili rasbora (boraras brigittae), Gold ring danio (danio tinwini), endlers guppies (though you would end up with hybrids... 

How big is the new tank? what substrate? Bottom dwellers could include kuhli loaches, bristlenose catfish, cories, ottos etc


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

i made the same thread as this a couple of days ago so if you want have a look at mine to help with some answers


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I have to say i love biohazards fish, its what i would keep... 

I wouldnt advise the microrasbora though, big adult female guppies will eat them..

The CPDs would look great if you're feeling flush, at about £4 each and you'd want at least 15 to even notice them.

Glowlight danios i loved.. and freshwater gobies and sulawesi snails...


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Hang on a minute...I see what I've done. Listed the same fish! lol I meant Celestial Pearl Danios and _Chili_ Rasbora. Now I feel silly!! :blush:

T'aint my morning...I just googled "biohazards fish" thinking it was some species I haven't heard of... :bash:

I'm not feeling too flush...! If I went for the cpds I'd probs do more like 8-10 of them. I do like the idea of littler fish though. My guppies are my pride and joy so anything that goes in with them will sort of be a "background" fish, if you get me! Sparkling gourami were one of the others I was looking at. Can't decide what to go for, whether a shoal of just one type of fish, or a little mishmash of a couple of varietites of smaller fish.

I'd love some banded panchax in there, but somehow I think they may be rather expensive dinner!! And the waters all wrong anyways.

Substrate is rounded gravel, which seems to be okay on the cories (it's very smooth) so I'm thinking of getting few more anyway. I have one lonely bronze cory at the moment, he's a surviver from another batch. However, my local MA had some gorgeous cories in this weekend!! Can't remember the names of them for the life of me, but they looked like julis, but with color in their fins. So I might go for them, and hope my remaining cory will be happy to shoal with them.

I really don't know what I want! The FW gobies look really cute too :flrt:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

The cories sound like Sterbai to me, spotted with yellow fins? I have some of them and they are lovely fish! Get to a decent size for cories and are very active in my tank! 

I laughed a little bit when you said you googled "biohazards fish", so if nothing else, you have amused me today! 

I got my CPD for £2.50 each I think? and the Sparkling Gourami were about the same. They are lovely little fish, I have 5 of them and they are very peaceful and they like to hang about in the densley planted areas and under the floating plants. The CPD are nice too, and though you can't see them from afar in my tank (ie from the sofa) they are a lovely bit of interest when up close!


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

They weren't sterbai either, they're something altogether different that I'd never heard of. I'll have to find out the names of them, they were ever so pretty.

I am leaning towards cpd and sparkling gourami. Do the gourami leave the guppies alone? How about fry? The fry tend to hide in the planting anyway, but I know what my female fighter was like when I experimented with her in the tank! (one word - disaster!!) so I'm a bit wary of anything remotely related!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have loads of guppy fry, from just born to months old in there, as well as males and females and my gourami never bother anything at all. They tend to only display a little to themselves, but don't bother any of the other fish at all. Quite shy wee things!


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

i kept zebra dainos and lepord dainos with my guppies and they were fine together i even ended up with unexpected guppy fry which all survived and wernt eaten:2thumb:


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

I went for cpds in the end. Only 6 at the moment, but I plan to add more at some point! 

Never did find out what those corys were either  But my one bronze cory that's in there keeps on ripping up my plants! So when he pops his clogs I won't get any more I don't think. Can't part with him though, he's the last of a bunch and he's lovely  even though he is a little terror!


----------

